# gw 2 beta streaming



## chz65 (27. April 2012)

ja falls ihr euch son lustigen eindruck machen wollt ja von gw2 und so ja ich streame während ich so mit paar freunden spiele ok kkthxbye ?

http://www.own3d.tv/chz65


----------

